# Night Watch (2005)



## jenna (Aug 17, 2005)

freaking hell. i saw a trailer for this film when i went to see Land of the Dead, and it totally blew me away. it's like a Russian techno-fantasy, which i think was released quite some time ago but we're only just getting here... actually, we don't  get it for almost two months! but i'll be holding my breath until then, i can't wait...


----------



## stencyl (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Night Watch*

I just watched the trailer at:

http://www2.foxsearchlight.com/nwnd/

It looks very interesting. 

It doesn't look like the books are available in english, though. Well, Amazon comes up with nothing, at least.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Night Watch*

Does look interesting - would like to see if this has English-language distribution...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Night Watch*

It does look intriguing. It's slated for release on DVD 4th quarter 2005. I think I'll be looking out for this one


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Night Watch*

Saw the trailer this friday. It's coming to Norwegian theatres in November. I'll see it, no mistake!


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 26, 2005)

*Nightwatch*

Just seen the first 15 minutes of nightwatch on sci-fi channel. A Russian fantasy masterpiece and oscar nominated it looked so good and I cant wait till  October 8th for it to be released


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*



			
				sanityassassin said:
			
		

> Just seen the first 15 minutes of nightwatch on sci-fi channel. A Russian fantasy masterpiece and oscar nominated it looked so good and I cant wait till October 8th for it to be released


 
I saw the entire movie but with subtitles. Its done really well.  

Nominated in the foreign language section or for those brillant special effects.

Watch for those morphing. It is better than any hollywood movie. So realistic.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*



			
				Arkangel said:
			
		

> I saw the entire movie but with subtitles. Its done really well.
> 
> Nominated in the foreign language section or for those brillant special effects.
> 
> Watch for those morphing. It is better than any hollywood movie. So realistic.




seen the tiger it was brilliant the way she morphed


----------



## Thadlerian (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

Got this coming, will see it rather soon.


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*



			
				sanityassassin said:
			
		

> seen the tiger it was brilliant the way she morphed


There are other morphings and jumping trucks but i dont want to be a spoiler.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

I'll certainly be looking out for this one as well


----------



## Leto (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

Out in theatre here since today, plan to go and watch it Saturday or Friday.


----------



## ommigosh (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

Looks and sounds interesting.  See a trailer at

http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox_searchlight/night_watch/medium.html

Very impressive special effects on a much smaller budget than yer typical Hollywood offering - a bit of  a fantasy/horror film by all accounts.


----------



## Leto (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

Just saw the movie. Quite complex, very high speed and with an interesting ending/cliffhanger.
But I think the sroty was rushed to keep into a film format, does anyone knows if the original books have been translated in English (or French), I don't feel like learning Russian just to read them.


----------



## ommigosh (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

Have also just seen the movie.  Really quite confusing at times, great special effects in places and often quite genuinely horrifying, wonderful use of music throughout. The film is generally fast moving, but it does drag at a few points.  I thought it had good acting too from all of the main players even although the story seemed a wee bit silly at times.  Wish I knew Russian as the subtitles were a wee bit of a distraction from the visual feast.  Didn't like the jumping lorry scene.
Neat idea to have a uneasy truce/co-operation between the forces of Light and Dark rather than all out war all the time.


----------



## ommigosh (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

I agree that I'd like to read an English version of a book of this intriguing movie  (ie I'd like to actually understand all that was happening)


----------



## Thadlerian (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Nightwatch*

I've seen this now. I thought it was rather good, lots of original stuff. I'm certain it makes a lot more sense if you know Russian culture and folklore, but that is precisely what makes it so good: You want to learn more about it.

I'd say this film satisfied a need in me that not many books or films do: A really complex, hardly comprehensible story, with lots and lots of little quirks; all sorts of insider references and bizarre phenomena.

The witch woman scene in the beginning was really great. You see part of it in the trailer; he's thrown into the wall, and the color goes all wan. I think just that little detail was brilliant.

Didn't like all of it, though. Nestlé was sort of overexposed at times. And i agree that the jumping lorry scene was sort of stupid. It could have been good if the movie had treated itself slightly less solemnly.


----------

